

Microsoft working with Joyent and the Node community to bring Node.js to Windows - pnewhook
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/interoperability/archive/2011/06/23/microsoft-working-with-joyent-and-the-node-community-to-bring-node-js-to-windows.aspx

======
pnewhook
More info on the official node.js blog [http://joyeur.com/2011/06/23/joyent-
partners-with-ms-to-port...](http://joyeur.com/2011/06/23/joyent-partners-
with-ms-to-port-node-js-to-windows/) And from Joyent
[http://joyeur.com/2011/06/23/joyent-partners-with-ms-to-
port...](http://joyeur.com/2011/06/23/joyent-partners-with-ms-to-port-node-js-
to-windows/)

------
Athtar
There is an existing discussion regarding this topic here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2688270>

------
astrodust
What has Microsoft been smoking lately? They're worryingly enthusiastic about
JavaScript.

